# Critique my riding! (lots of big pics)



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

A couple of things
- why is the horse in a double bridle? his neck is really muscled on the underside which means he isn't working through his back, and that makes me wonder why he would have a double bridle in his mouth?
- your leg is really far forwards, concentrate on keeping it back underneath of you.
- you are really bouncing out of the saddle when you're cantering, you need to think about sitting deep in your seat and using your butt to ride - it's an aid as well, it's not just something you sit on 

First picture:
you have nice upper body position in the first picture, try and keep that through all the gaits. 

Second picture:
- you are rotating your wrists in, which is bringing the bit very far back and making the horse hollow out. Also the curb chain is too long, the curb bit is coming much too far back.
- either the stirrups are too long or you're gripping with your toe, because your heel is coming way up and you're trying to stretch for the stirrup with your toe. 

Third pic:
- leg back, leg back, leg back.
- heel down. 
- hands need to release the rein... or you need to be in another bit, that double is really doing nothing for that horse.

Fourth pic:
- too blurry to get much from it, but leg back, heels down, and release that horse's head

Fifth pic:
- again, you're hanging on that horse's head; you need to ride with the motion of the head; double bridles are very severe. 
- leg back and under you. 
- shoulders back

Sixth pic:
- horse is dropping the shoulder and hip around the turn, you need to pick him up with the inside rein and leg, while supporting with your outside aids.
- leg back, heels down

Seventh pic:
- Since the horse is working kind of in a frame here, the curb should be soft, but it's not - meaning your curb rein should be a bit longer. 
- you're not using your seat and are coming really far out of the saddle; you need to sit deep in your seat and ride the canter. 
- shoulders back


All in all, your upper body is fairly good, you just need to think of rolling your shoulders back. Your lower leg and seat need some work, but that will come as long as you get on it. You need to develop softer hands, especially with such a strong bit.
Looking good, you just have some things to work on - and hey, who doesn't??


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

I like this horse, i think he is going to be lovelyonce you build him up properly. He definatly doesnt look like a crazy beast.

Firstly do you know how to use double reins?? And is that a pelhem or double bridle?? I cant see properly but it looks like a pelhem and it looks like you have the cheekpeice attached to the wrong ring. But like I said I cant see it properly. I think you should try him in a soft snaffle. In some of the pictures you look like you are on his mouth too much, and in those pictures you can see that he is responding by opening his mouth and trying to evade the bit, in one pic he has even thrown his head up and tensed his back. With a bit like that in his mouth you need to be much softer with your hands.

I think the saddle you are in is putting you in a terrible position. I would like to see some pics with this horse in a dressage saddle.
Most of the pictures are to blurry to critique.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Miss katie, I was with you on the Pelham vs Double issue - but I'm 90% sure it's a double bridle; I think I can see two cheek pieces attaching separately to the snaffle and curb. Pretty sure anyways


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Yer I thought I could in one shot too, but really wasnt sure  Its really hard to see.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I believe a double bridle is the term for it...it has two bits...a snaffle and not sure the name of the other one...it's a brigadoon bridle (at least I think that's the correct name for it). I had a lesson from the owner of the horse (not the barn owner...but the barn owner's daughter) and she showed me how to hold the reins...she said to keep contact with both bits and to hold the bottom rein (the one that controls the thick bit....the more severe one) on the duct tape....she put duct tape on the reins a long time ago so she knew where to hold.

Could my legs being far ahead (I did know they were) be caused by the saddle being a size 18 where I take a 15-16? The saddle was way to big but that was the only western saddle left....(too big on me), so I tried to sit in the middle but I kept sliding back in the saddle...so I stayed at the back.

I had just asked for a canter in that one pic where I look like I'm bouncing...at first he does a horrible uneven canter but once he takes 2 steps he gets smooth....not sure at what time she took the picture though

I tried keeping that same upper body position, but it was hard since I was trying to get him to settle down before I asked for a canter

In the second pic I had just cantered, lost my left stirrup and I made him stop so I can get the stirrup and I placed down the reins...so I was regaining my hand position on the reins...at least I think that's what happened...but I will work more on keeping my hands straight and not moving them

With Devon if you release too much...he takes off...I was holding it where my instructor told me too...on the duct tape and I rode him in a lesson and she didn't comment on my hands at all. 

To me, in the fourth my heels look really far down...I have weak ankles so at times it's hard for me to keep my ankles down for a long period of time

I think, with the sixth pic you actually meant the 7th picture and with the seventh you actually meant the eighth (i'm guessin)
Yes, Devon does motorcycle turns and I tried before to upright him, but he wouldn't...I'll try again with that with a better saddle...which would hopefully be the right seat size for me hehe

I know my legs need work, they always have and probably always will...and I think my seat my be better if I ride in a smaller western saddle....having a huge western saddle never helps anything...
As for my hands...I'll try using a different bridle next time...I know I was holding the bridle in the right place because the girl marked the reins with duct tape...but maybe she was wrong about the places

Also Devon is really energetic...the more you go the more excitable he gets...like the energizer bunny hehe. That's why I don't lunge him or anything. So you need a fairly firm hand or else he will go really fast.



Miss Katie
You'd be surprised....he's not too crazy, but he's super fast...he laps everyone in the arena just with a walk hehe
Devon usually keeps his mouth open...even while lunging, but I do agree at times I was too tight on his mouth...but sometimes I was half halting strongly to get him to slow down
Again I will ride him in his other bridle (not sure what type of bit it is) and see how he does then

No one has ever ridden Devon in an english saddle don't know why, but it might be because of his motorcycle turns and him just wanted to go really fast. I might try it...but I'd more than likely ride him in an AP because the only dressage saddle that's available is one that seems really high in the back, yet low in the front

I will work on everything you all mentioned and will get some photos of me riding Sonny that will show how I'm riding him 
Thanks y'all


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The saddle should have very little to do with your position. If you have a solid position, you could be riding upside down and your legs would remain in the same place - mind, it takes a long time to get to this point, so just keep working on it and you'll get there. 
In regards to the bouncing, once you develop a good seat, it doesn't matter what the horse does underneath of you, you shouldn't see daylight between your butt and the saddle, unless you mean to. 
If the bridle had 2 bits, like you explained, then yes it was a double bridle (snaffle and brigadoon). The thing that I don't like about the duct tape issue is that every rider has different hands - in this case, the bits were much too tight in the horse's mouth, he was NOT getting any release from the curb. And your instructor worries me a little - your curb rein should remain quiet and NOT engaged throughout most of the ride, then when you need that extra little "listen to me" (for upper level dressage movements) then you tweak it for a second. 
In all honesty, unless this lady is riding upper level dressage, I would take that double off this horse. (And I just read that she's riding in a western saddle, so the chances of that are slim) If she's just using it for the extra "whoa" then there are other methods of achieving that. The horse's topline is very under-developed in comparison to the muscles underneath the neck, which makes me think he isn't being ridden round, and is using those muscles to his advantage - if she got him working round and through himself, she could probably start getting a better "whoa" out of him without the double. 
Alrightey, I'm done my little speech.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> The saddle should have very little to do with your position. If you have a solid position, you could be riding upside down and your legs would remain in the same place - mind, it takes a long time to get to this point, so just keep working on it and you'll get there.
> In regards to the bouncing, once you develop a good seat, it doesn't matter what the horse does underneath of you, you shouldn't see daylight between your butt and the saddle, unless you mean to.
> If the bridle had 2 bits, like you explained, then yes it was a double bridle (snaffle and brigadoon). The thing that I don't like about the duct tape issue is that every rider has different hands - in this case, the bits were much too tight in the horse's mouth, he was NOT getting any release from the curb. And your instructor worries me a little - your curb rein should remain quiet and NOT engaged throughout most of the ride, then when you need that extra little "listen to me" (for upper level dressage movements) then you tweak it for a second.
> In all honesty, unless this lady is riding upper level dressage, I would take that double off this horse. (And I just read that she's riding in a western saddle, so the chances of that are slim) If she's just using it for the extra "whoa" then there are other methods of achieving that. The horse's topline is very under-developed in comparison to the muscles underneath the neck, which makes me think he isn't being ridden round, and is using those muscles to his advantage - if she got him working round and through himself, she could probably start getting a better "whoa" out of him without the double.
> Alrightey, I'm done my little speech.


Ahh I agree with everything that has been stated in your posts... :?


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

JDI is 100% correct on the duct tape issue. And I dont think this lady fully understands the use of the double bridle herself, let along be teaching its use. You need to understand how each of the bits works and how to use them individually. The brigadoon works on the horses poll, it really doesnt have much effect on the horses mouth. Get a soft thick rope and place it over Devons poll, and pull down (gently) on it. Notice how much he hates it. This is what he is feeling when you have a death grip on your curb rein.

If you think horse is taking off when you soften your reins, you need to learn to ride thru your seat. If he wanted to take off, he would, no matter how hard you hold him, cos hes just stronger than you are. It might be that the more you are pulling on his mouth, the more unhappy he is becoming, and the more likely he is to try and run thru the bit. Just relax and soften your reins and see how he goes, it might be new to him and his just needs to get used to it.

To get better turns you need to work on slowing him down, relaxing, and getting him to work thru his back. He is doing it because he isnt balanced and thats what you need to work on developing.

I would recomend riding him in a snaffle and see how he does. Have instruction from a high level dressage rider on the use of the double bridle before attempting it again.


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

Your riding looks pretty good. But the thing you should work on is keeping your legs back a little bc when your cantering your legs are forward.


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

i agree with Justdressageit
but
First i would get your heel down because on the second picture your toe is down 
second i would get you leg back 
i know people had said that to you but just adding my post in there


----------



## Kadiel (Mar 28, 2008)

I Also agree with everything JustDressageIt has said. She sounds very wise. 

My opinion concerning the use of that double bridal is.... They should only be used for high level dressage. Even when using a double bridal the horse should be able to do all the movements you ask for while using just a snaffle. 

If the horse rushes then you need to work out a way to slow him down without using such a harsh method. I'm not trying to be mean  

But Using a double bridal on that horse is a bit cruel. Its very harsh on the horses mouth. You need to be very soft with your hands when using one. 

I think your doing well with your riding. Just need practice on a few minor things that have already been mentioned. Like legs and having a deep seat. 

Good luck with everything.

Once again I'm not trying to be mean at all.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Your doing a great job but remember to keep your hands down and thumbs up and not to move them around too much. Bring your lower leg back slightly and keep your heels down! Keep up the great work!


----------



## EquestrianLover (May 29, 2008)

looks very good and i would agree with everyone else about keeping your legs back a little. Nice


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah you need to get those legs back.and i don't care if you are in a size 1000 saddle!!---sit forward more.i actually believe that was your problem...you sat back and left your legs up there.haha.move up more and i would try getting to the smaller saddles first next time.(english bridle vs. western saddle..mhmm..ok?


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

She is riding in a weymouth bridle, or double bridle, The top bit is a thin snaffle called a bradoon, while the bottom bit is a type of curb called a weymouth, used to get the horse to drop its head and nothing else, you should not have constant contact on the weymouth, only on the bradoon, the weymouth should only come into play if the horse isn't setting its head and when the head is set, he should feel a release on the weymouth.

Thats what I've been taught about double bridles, correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Jun 30, 2008)

*Bareback???*

what I have done in the past to help with my seat is simply riding bareback. It really helps me to learn to ride with my seat and learn to keep it, no matter what my horse does. It really strengthens the thigh and knee muscles to help keep your seat. But when riding bareback you must be very careful to ***keep your heals down with your toes slightly out, do not grip with your heals and/or calves to help maintain balance and most important do not rely or lean on your reins for balance, this will confuse your horse and make him uncomfortable. But if you are not quite ready or don't have enough confidence to ride bareback try just riding without stirrups. If you do ride bareback start out slow just at a walk or trot until you and your horse are comfortable enough to move to the next level. And another thing I'd like to note about bareback equitation is that your horse will notice you shifting your weight a little more than when you are in the saddle.

Then another thing I'd like to mention is the double bridle you are using. Yes you've probably heard enough about that blasted thing already but this is just another suggestion. But first I'd like to ask what disipline you are training for exactly?? Since you are riding a western saddle with a dressage bridle... but if you are training for and English disipline I would suggest a mild jointed kimberwick. This is pretty much a Dee ring snaffle with a curb strap on it. It will be gentler than the bit you have but will have a curb for a little extra security, or a mild twisted snaffle. But if you are training for western then I would use a training snaffle aka a tom thumb this is just a training snaffle with a bit of a shank and a curb. Or you could just use the twisted snaffle for that too.

I hope I was helpful and I truely apoligize if I have come across as rude or snooty...it's only natural to feel that way if someone is giving you their opinion. and I hope you take the bareback thing into consideration it really helps! I wish you and your horse the best of luck and you will succeed eventually if you work your hardest and keep your mind set. 

P.S. sorry for writing you a novel, i do that a lot! lol


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

-Heels down
-stop gripping with your knees
-sit in the saddle, and you should be sitting at the front of the saddle, sitting at the back will hurt the horses back over time.
-You need to keep your legs on even if the horse is zooming off, or the horse will learn to run away from legs even more
-You hanging on the horses mouth and more under neck muscle is forming, soften your hands and support yourself

I think you need to have a proper dressage lesson with an accredited instructor, it's so hard telling you these things, knowing that there may be no point of you knowing, without being remided while you ride. 
Do some reading on the internet and learn some more.


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm not sure, but your horse doesn't exactly seem to be western gaited in that bridle....
In the pictures it looks like your going really fast, but that might just be my eyes :wink:


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

ImperiousImpression said:


> I'm not sure, but your horse doesn't exactly seem to be western gaited in that bridle....
> In the pictures it looks like your going really fast, but that might just be my eyes :wink:


Yes he is going really fast...he's definately hot blooded (even if Morgans aren't supposed to be). That's not my horse, btw...it's the BO's horse I just rode him because no one wanted to and no one rode him in a while.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

And now you have been beating and knocked down and and and...

it's a cute horse though isnt' it? Is that an english barn or a western barn you ride at? or is it a pleasure barn? I'm just curious...


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

it's more of a pleasure barn...not really anyone shows anymore. We were going to go to a fair show and compete in western (outfits are cheaper lol) but no one wanted to...I would have gone, but Sonny isn't ready 

Ah it's alright, I knew i looked horrible on Devon anyways hehe...I do look better on Sonny...will be posting some of us soon (after I finish this hehe) 
Yes Devon is adorabible hehe


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's all in fun anyway! The fair would have been alot of fun... You would have had a blast....


----------

